# Converting AVI to ISO



## tarchy (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello.

I am having huge problems with burning movies. Most of my movies are in .AVI format, and very few in .BIN/.CUE.

I know you can convert bin with Daemon tools, but I can't find an appropriate program for Linux Ubuntu. 

I have burnt over 20 movies, all have a "Disk Error" when played on my DVD Player. This started out of the blue one day, and I didn't know what I was doing wrong.

I think the problem is I am burning .BIN files and .AVI straight to disk. I need to convert them to .ISO! If you know any converters that would be extremely helpful, I have been stressing over this for weeks.

All help is appreciated.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Put your avi file(s) in a directory (folder). Make sure that everything is smaller than a dvd size. 

Then run from a command line....

I have used growisofs to even do the 9 GB double layer dvd's.

growisofs -speed=2.4 -Z /dev/cdrom -dvd-video /place/where/the/dvd/files/are

-speed flag is optional. 
-Z /dev/cdrom 
OR
-Z /dev/dvd

See the man page for growisofs. "man growisofs" from a command line. Growisofs will run the command "mkisofs" (make-iso -filesystem) for you.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

are you trying to avi files to play in a standalone, or in a DVD player?

In other words, are you trying to burn AVI files to a disc, or create a playable DVD with menus and such?


----------

